# Windows7 home premium + SP1 (ISO - GER)



## soyus3 (11. August 2012)

Eine Frage:
Da es offiziell von Microsoft kein ISO-Abbild von *Win7+SP1* *(Home Premium)* auf Deutsch gibt, wollte ich wissen, ob der folgende Trick funktionieren würde:

1. iso saugen   http://msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-24289.iso - *Windows 7 Professional mit SP1* (64Bit)
2. ei.cfghttp://code.kliu.org/misc/winisoutil...al_utility.zip remover saugen + über die iso verwenden

Könnte ich dann die deutsche Version (Home Premium) mit integriertem SP1 installieren?

Vielen Dank


----------



## soyus3 (11. August 2012)

Ich habe nun eine offizielle Antwort von Microsoft gefunden: 
Windows 7 Home Premium iso - Microsoft Answers

Hat sich erledigt.


----------

